# StVZO Fahrrad, muss das sein?



## woltemd (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Kinderrad in 24". Die Varianten mit Licht / Schutzblechen usw. finde ich, abgesehen vom Mehrgewicht, optisch langweilig. Wenn überhaupt, wäre der Favorit das SCool xxlite street24 mit 13,5kg. Ansonsten haben wir das islabike Beinn ins Auge gefasst, dass miit Schutzblechen und bei Bedarf,  Batterielicht nachgerüstet werden würde. Aber nun zum Thema; wie ist die Erfahrung, wird ein fehlendes bzw. Batterielicht von den Ordnungshütern, bzw. der Schule bei Prüfungen beanstandet? 
Danke für Eure Erfahrungen / Meinungen!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Toolkid (12. Mai 2011)

Ja wird es. Die haben sogar bemängelt, dass der Rückstrahler das vorgeschriebene "Z" nicht eingeprägt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (12. Mai 2011)

Kauf ihm/ihr doch ein hübsches Jugendrennrad.
Wenns unter 11kg wiegt, sind Batterieleuchten damit StVZO-konform. Tagsüber reicht dann sogar in der Tasche "Mitführen". Ich würde dem Kind dann aber einen Ausdruck des relevanten Paragraphen mit in den Verkehrsgarten geben


----------



## user_0815 (12. Mai 2011)

ich würd mal sagen das ist in jeder region anders... ich fahr seit 20 jahren rad, noch nie eines welches der stvo entsprach und noch nie hatte ich probleme deswegen...

gibt städte da werden beamten nur für solchen shice abgestellt


----------



## chris5000 (12. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> iich fahr seit 20 jahren rad, noch nie eines welches der stvo entsprach und noch nie hatte ich probleme deswegen...



Ich nehme aber an, dass Du in den letzten 20 Jahren mit einem solchen Rad nicht an einer Fahrradprüfung, der Viertklässler im Verkehrsgarten unterzogen werden, teilgenommen hast.  Und ausschließlich um die geht es hier.


----------



## user_0815 (12. Mai 2011)

nee  achso ok...


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Mai 2011)

Nen Nabendynamo kann man ja auch ans Isla bauen. Lampen kriegt man auch halbwegs ordentliche Sets für 10-20Euro.

http://cgi.ebay.de/24-Zoll-Fahrrad-Laufrad-Vorderrad-Shimano-Nabendynamo-/400147342526?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2aa3e4be

Als Set:

http://cgi.ebay.de/24-Laufrad-silber-inkl-Nabendynamo-Beleuchtungsset-/250523326807?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a545a9957

Felge dürfte optisch gut zu den Isla passen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/24-VorderRad-Vollachse-Nabendynamo-DH-3N20-SCHWARZ-/300436315696?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f3665e30

Oder nur nen ordentlichen Nabendynamo auf die Islafelge umspeichen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2011)

schutzbleche?? wo stehtn das in der stvzo?


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> schutzbleche?? wo stehtn das in der stvzo?



Nirgend, aber mein Schulweg war auch recht oft nass...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2011)

wunderte mich, weil den irrglaube wurde in meiner zeit schon gerne rumposaunt. sogar heute heisst des teils noch: du brauchst aber noch licht und schutzbleche... *kotz*

würde aber auch richtung nabendynamo schauen, die seitenläufer sind grausam.


----------



## Diman (12. Mai 2011)

> StVZO Fahrrad, muss das sein?


Eins mit SCHEINwerfer und KATZENaugen (Arme Viecher. Was sagen denn die Tierschützer dazu?) ? Und wofür Z steht will ich gar nicht erst wissen.  Braucht man schon, denn in der Schule werden die Räder genau überprüft. Am Besten wie oben beschrieben das Beinn mit einem Dynamolaufrad aufrüsten. Eine HELLtönende Klingel nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (12. Mai 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Kauf ihm/ihr doch ein hübsches Jugendrennrad.
> Wenns unter 11kg wiegt, sind Batterieleuchten damit StVZO-konform. Tagsüber reicht dann sogar in der Tasche "Mitführen". Ich würde dem Kind dann aber einen Ausdruck des relevanten Paragraphen mit in den Verkehrsgarten geben



Dachte immer das es egal ist ob es ein Rennrad ist, solange das Rad leicht genung und als "Sportgerät" erkenn bar ist. Weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das geregelt ist, aber ich hatte auch mit meinem Rad bisher keine Probleme...


----------



## Diman (12. Mai 2011)

Das wurde schon ziemlich oft durchdiskutiert.



> *Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung (StVZO)
> §67 Lichtechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern
> *
> (11) Für *Rennräder*, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:
> ...



Eine generelle Freigabe von Akkulicht für *Mountainbikes* bis 13 Kg. wird gerade vom Gesetzgeber überprüft.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Eine generelle Freigabe von Akkulicht für *Mountainbikes* bis 13 Kilogramm Gewicht wird gerade vom Gesetzgeber überprüft.



diese kilobeschränkungen sind driss und diskriminierend... wiegt doch eh keine sau nach...


----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2011)

Das "Problem" Fahrradprüfung hatten wir letztes Jahr.

"Gelöst" wurde es so:

Mit dem Junior drüber gesprochen, dass er an der Prüfung teilnehmen kann - die Plakette für das Rad aber (so wie es ausgestattet war) nicht bekommen würde. Wie wichtig wäre ihm denn die Plakette?

Die wäre ihm egal, die würde sowieso nicht an sein Rad kommen.

Gesagt, getan: Das Rad war technisch TipTop - nur eben nicht nach StVzO ausgestattet, d. h. es fehlten die Reflektoren an den Rädern, an den Lampen und an den Pedalen und die Klingel. Montiert waren Akkulampen.

Die Polizisten, die das Rad überprüften, haben dann gesagt: Superschönes Rad und wenn Du die Reflektoren an den Rädern hättest, würdest Du auch die Plakette bekommen - die Steckleuchten haben sie akzeptiert. Da er ja vorher wusste, das er die Plakette nicht bekommt, war das auch kein Problem für ihn.

Die Fahrprüfung hat er dann ohne Fehler bestanden - und das war ihm wichtiger als die Plakette.

Kleiner Joke am Rande: Die 11 Kilo Rennrad Lösung hatte ich beim Polizisten angesprochen (allerdings erst nach der Prüfung). Das Reaction wog damals (mit den Lampen) unter 11 Kilo und ein Rennen ist er damit auch gefahren - ist es dann ein Rennrad. Erst hat er ein bisschen dumm geguckt - und dann gelacht


----------



## chris5000 (12. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Eine generelle Freigabe von Akkulicht für *Mountainbikes* bis 13 Kg. wird gerade vom Gesetzgeber überprüft.



Ja. "Gerade" seit ungefähr 6 Jahren oder so


----------



## Sentilo (13. Mai 2011)

Darf ich mal nachhaken - diese Fahrradprüfung an der Schule, hat die irgendwas zu bedeuten? Das Thema wird wohl sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Unser Filius ist Erstklässler und von Anfang an mit dem Rad zur Schule gefahren. Das wissen die Lehrer, und es ist okay. In der Nachbar-Grundschule müssen die Kinder zu Fuß  anrücken, weil sie erst ab der 4. Klasse, nach dem Verkehrsunterricht, mit dem Rad zur Schule fahren dürfen. Das finde ich etwas verwunderlich, m. M ist das viel zu spät (und abgesehen davon Sache der Eltern, wie sie ihr Kind verkehrsfit machen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Mai 2011)

> (und abgesehen davon Sache der Eltern, wie sie ihr Kind verkehrsfit machen).



... finde ich auch!



> Unser Filius ist Erstklässler und von Anfang an mit dem Rad zur Schule gefahren.



... kommt bestimmt auch auf den Schulweg an!

Die Verkehrsprüfung ist meines Wissens nach eine "Versicherungsgeschichte": die Schüler sind für den Schulweg generell versichert  - wenn sie mit dem Rad fahren, aber erst, nachdem sie diese Prüfung abgelegt haben... zumindest hier in Niedersachsen.

Damit ist das dann Auslegungssache des Rektors/der Lehrkräfte ob sie es vorher "erlauben" - wie sich das dann bei Deinem Junior verhält, wenn etwas passiert??  Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch egal, muss eben Deine private Haftpflicht herhalten...


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. Mai 2011)

Meine Tochter hat ihren "Lappen" letztes Jahr an der Grundschule gemacht.
Bei uns wurden die Räder allerdings für alle Kiddies von der Polizei gestellt, mit dem eigenen Rad hätte ich die Kleine für so einen Firlefanz auch auf keinen Fall zur Schule fahren lassen (Hauptstr. + Diebstahlgefahr).
Ob die eigenen Räder StVZO-konform sind, stand damals nie zur Debatte.
Wohl auch vom Bundesland oder Landkreis abhängig


----------



## BikerDad (13. Mai 2011)

aber vorschreiben lassen würde ich mir das nicht ob es zur Scule fahren soll oder nicht. 
Es sollte eigentlich eher gefördert werden wenn mein Kind mit dem Rad in die Schule fahren will, egal ab welchem Alter.
In der 4. Klasse ist es ja schon fast zu spät ihnen mal was über Ökologie und CO2 Austoß zu erzählen. 

Bei uns an der Schule ist das kein Problem, zumindest wurde es noch nicht thematisiert, keine Ahnung wie das mit der Versicherung läuft.
Vom Schulhort organisiert war meine Große mal 1 Woche im Landheim mit dem Fahrrad, da waren jeden Tag Radtouren angesagt von Verkehrsprüfung wollte da niemand etwas wissen nur von uns ob das Kind fahren kann und auf das StVZO Rad hat man auch bestanden.


----------



## Sentilo (13. Mai 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich eher gefördert werden wenn mein Kind mit dem Rad in die Schule fahren will, egal ab welchem Alter.



Genau, das finde ich auch. Wir haben heute schon (wie gesagt: Filius = 1. Klasse) Kinder, die von ihren Müttern im SUV  zur Schule gebracht werden und die Haxen kaum noch hochkriegen wg. Übergewicht und Couchpotatoe-Allüren. Im Sportunterricht versagen die natürlich auch jämmerlich. Was ist das für eine Strategie, von Natur aus bewegungsfreudige Kinder vom Radfahren fernzuhalten? Die versicherungstechnischen Gründen sind doch nur vorgeschoben. Da wird die Gemeindeunfallversicherung geschont, um die Spätfolgen der frühen Verfettung später den Krankenversicherungen aufzubürden ...


----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> diese kilobeschränkungen sind driss und diskriminierend... wiegt doch eh keine sau nach...


Ich habe nie verstanden wozu die gut seien sollen.



chris5000 schrieb:


> Ja. "Gerade" seit ungefähr 6 Jahren oder so


Das ganze kann auch noch weitere 10 Jahre dauern.



BikerDad schrieb:


> aber vorschreiben lassen würde ich mir das nicht ob es zur Scule fahren soll oder nicht.


Muss man auch nicht. Die Kinder dürfen erst ab der 4. Klasse, nach dem Verkehrsunterricht, mit dem Rad *ALLEINE* zur Schule fahren. In HH ist das zumindest so.



BikerDad schrieb:


> In der 4. Klasse ist es ja schon fast zu spät ihnen mal was über Ökologie und *CO2 Austoß *zu erzählen.


Meiner ist schon aufgeklärt, nach dem Motto nicht jeden Schwachfug von "Experten" und "Politiker" glauben.


----------



## chris5000 (13. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Die Kinder dürfen erst ab der 4. Klasse, nach dem Verkehrsunterricht, mit dem Rad *ALLEINE* zur Schule fahren. In HH ist das zumindest so.



Das stimmt nicht. Auch nicht in HH. Richtig ist, dass alle möglichen Schulen in Deutschland - auch hier in Berlin - den Eltern weismachen wollen, es sei so und die Schule habe das Recht soetwas zu bestimmen - oder irgendwelche versicherungstechnischen Gründe würden dazu zwingen.

*Es handelt sich dabei aber ausnahmslos und in allen Fällen um eine glatte Lüge der Schulen ohne irgendeine rechtliche Grundlage*.

Einfach als Betroffener bei der Schulleitung nach der rechtlichen Grundlage fragen. Da komt dann regelmäßig nur Rumgedruckse - schlicht weil es keine rechtliche Grundlage für so ein Verbot gibt - und irgendwann wird dann irgendeine Versicherung als Begründung vorgeschoben. Dann einfach mal bei dieser Versicherung nachfragen bzw. die Police Vertragsbedingungen geben lassen. Und oh, Wunder: Auch bei der Versicherung wird sich nichts finden, das ein solches Verbot begründen oder gar erzwingen könnte. Da reicht meist schon ein Anruf bei der Versicherung, die sich ob der Behauptung, da sei irgendwas in den Bedingungen dass Radfahren zur Schule verbietet drin, komplett verwundert zeigen wird.

Zum Nachlesen: http://adfc-kreis-harburg.de/links-topmenu-20/88-recht-und-gesetz/27-radfahrverbor-fuer-grundschueler.html


----------



## Sentilo (13. Mai 2011)

@ Chris  so isses 

Und genauso wenig hat die Schule an der Ausrüstung des Rades rumzukritteln. Das sollen die (bei uns ausnahmslos Auto fahrenden) Lehrer mir mal erklären, warum eine Baumarkt-Bleiente mit Pseudo-StVZO-Ausstattung und Selbstmörderbremsen verkehrssicherer sein soll als die hingebungsvoll optimierten Kinder-MTBs, über die wir hier üblicherweise reden, also Isla & Konsorten.

P.S.: Bei der Gelegenheit: Es gibt eine lobenswerte Initiative der DIMB, um Kinder a bissl nachhaltiger aufs Rad zu bringen als der Erklärbär von der Verkehrspolizei. Nature Ride heißt das Projekt: 

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=402&Itemid=196


----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2011)

In unserer Schule wurde _empfohlen_ das Kind nicht _allein_ bis zur 4. Klasse mit dem Rad fahren zu lassen. Selbstverständlich dürfen Grundschulkinder mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren (auch alleine) und sind dabei durch die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung versichert (Wenn die "Experten" nicht schon wieder die Gesetze umgebogen haben).


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Kind regelmäßig mit Rad fahren soll, würde ich eh ein einfaches Zweitrad für den Schulweg kaufen. Irgendwas mit 3-Gang Nabe, Licht und Schutzblechen oder so sollte da für die meist kurzen Wege völlig ausreichend sein, gibts ja zu Hauf gebraucht unter 100Euro bei ebay&co. Neben dem Risiko geklaut zu werden und Vandalen ausgesetzt zu sein, ist es nämlich für Kettenschaltungen, Züge usw absolut Mist ständig stundenlang voll geregnet zu werden und Kind muss nicht Kiloweise Schlösser mitschleppen. Und man kann sich die Schutzbleche etc am guten Rad auch getrost sparen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Wir haben heute schon (wie gesagt: Filius = 1. Klasse) Kinder, die von ihren Müttern im SUV  zur Schule gebracht werden und die Haxen kaum noch hochkriegen wg. Übergewicht und Couchpotatoe-Allüren. Im Sportunterricht versagen die natürlich auch jämmerlich. Was ist das für eine Strategie, von Natur aus bewegungsfreudige Kinder vom Radfahren fernzuhalten?



da scheint seit jahren ein plan hinter zu stecken. selbiges sieht man auch, wenn man beobachtet, das oftmals hier und da versucht wird, strecken zu legalisieren. (nicht immer stecken da erwachsene hinter) das ganze wird rigoros abgeschmettert und dann mit grossem gehabe vllt nen skatepark irgendwo hin betoniert.

manchesmal habe ich das gefühl, das in diesem land nur noch mannschaftssportarten wie fußball sinnvoll gefördert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (13. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wenn das Kind regelmäßig mit Rad fahren soll, würde ich eh ein einfaches Zweitrad für den Schulweg kaufen. Irgendwas mit 3-Gang Nabe, Licht und Schutzblechen oder so sollte da für die meist kurzen Wege völlig ausreichend sein, gibts ja zu Hauf gebraucht unter 100Euro bei ebay&co. Neben dem Risiko geklaut zu werden und Vandalen ausgesetzt zu sein, ist es nämlich für Kettenschaltungen, Züge usw absolut Mist ständig stundenlang voll geregnet zu werden und Kind muss nicht Kiloweise Schlösser mitschleppen. Und man kann sich die Schutzbleche etc am guten Rad auch getrost sparen.



Das ist eigentlich 'ne gute Idee. Ein Ratbike-Projekt für den Schulweg, analog zu den rattigen Motorrädern. Ein fieser Schrotthaufen, an dem sich keiner vergreift und der trotzdem was hermacht  nicht zuletzt wegen der toten Ratte, die aufs Schutzblech getackert wird.


----------



## Cyborg (13. Mai 2011)

Rattenscharf!


----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wenn das Kind regelmäßig mit Rad fahren soll, würde ich eh ein einfaches Zweitrad für den Schulweg kaufen. Irgendwas mit 3-Gang Nabe, Licht und Schutzblechen


Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## user_0815 (13. Mai 2011)

wusstest ihr eigentlich dass für einen grundschüler laut gesetz 45min fussweg zur schule zumutbar sind? echt kranker shit... meines erachtens iss für den (wahrscheinlich kinderlosen) erfinder dieser regelung 8 std waterboarding täglich zumutbar.


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (13. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> wusstest ihr eigentlich dass für einen grundschüler laut gesetz 45min fussweg zur schule zumutbar sind? echt kranker shit...


 
Wenn ich mir die vielen fetten Kinder von fetten Eltern so ansehe, sollten die alle mal länger und öfter szu Fuß gehen.


----------



## user_0815 (13. Mai 2011)

da iss was dran... andererseits sind nachher wieder dir eltern die dummen wenn das kind aufm schulweg entführt wird.


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (13. Mai 2011)

Entführen? Wer entführt sowas?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich schmeiß mal was neues in die Diskussion rein obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe von welchem Alter wir hier sprechen...

Zitat: http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/fahrrad-stvo-tauglich-beleuchtung-ausruestung


> Diese Anforderungen finden wir in der Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung (StVZO). Darin werden hauptsächlich die technischen Voraussetzungen genannt, die ein Fahrzeug erfüllen muss, damit es rechtmäßig am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen darf. Von den Fahrrädern ausgeschlossen sind Kinderfahrrädern. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass Kinder bis zum achten Lebensjahr eh noch nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen dürfen, sondern Flächen wie Gehwege zum Fahren benutzen. Daher werden an Kinderfahrräder keine besonderen Ansprüche erhoben.


----------



## mat2u (4. Juli 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> wusstest ihr eigentlich dass für einen grundschüler laut gesetz 45min fussweg zur schule zumutbar sind? echt kranker shit... meines erachtens iss für den (wahrscheinlich kinderlosen) erfinder dieser regelung 8 std waterboarding täglich zumutbar.



Der Hintergrund dieser Regelung hat jedoch allein mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass die Kommune/Stadt bei Schulwegen unter 45 Min. nicht für einen Schulbus sorgen muss.
Es geht also einizg ums Geld da die Gemeide / Stadt sonst Zuschüsse für den Busbetrieb locker machen müsste.

Ein Ratbike diskutieren wir familienintern übrigens auch, mein Sohn (2 Klasse) möchte auch viel lieber mit dem Bike anstatt zu Fuss in die Schule.
Das Mitnehmen des neuen Cube 240 habe ich ihm (noch) nicht erlaubt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

